# Twin Six Rando gravel frame, set up with risers (?), and electrified (Bafang)



## jetski (May 22, 2018)

Hi, I am new on here, and actually originating from the singlespeed fixed gear world, and this gravel thing is quite new to me.

I thought about sharing my newest project with you, and asking for some input: I just bought a used black 59cm Twin Six Rando frameset for 240 British pounds on Ebay:








It's going to be something I have thought about for quite some time:
A gravel/CX-like bike with 9 or 10 (or 11?) speeds and a Bafang BBS01 250W motor, and unlike most gravel bikes, it will not be set up with road handlebars, but with risers. This is how the Twin Six Rando normally looks: https://vimeo.com/192194084

The bike will be used mostly on car+bike holidays, going to places like Italian alps, maybe also north european highlands and the likes, where I want to drive to trailheads and then do remote singletracks. The motor will be there to assist on long uphill sections, and because I am old and lazy ;-)
I might be also considering using the bike for bike-only holidays, then maybe with more racks added.
I already own the motor but never had the bike for it. I once mounted it on a classic road frame, but it doesn't make much sense, so I am really happy that the Rando is finally a good home for this motor with it's more beefy steel tubing and disc brakes.
Actually, I am someone who needs a short reach and a super high stack, due to a back surgery in the past, and still having some back issues. Therefore, my idea is to run this build not with road handlebars, but with a short stem (40-50mm) and risers. The short stem will reduce the reach, which is a bit too much with a 58cm toptube, and the risers will add some more stack (which I can't have enough of, even considering that the frame that I have bought has some extra length left on the fork steerer).
What I am wondering is: I am VERY used to riding ~40-42cm Nitto risers on singlespeed track frames in the city. I really don't get along with typical +700mm MTB/CX risers (I have even cut down the bars on my 24" BMX to 680mm), and I am wondering what a good solution would be in this build? Also considering that I need a bit more grip space as I have to fit at least one shifter pod. Maybe a Nitto B267? That would be 52cm, 10cm more than I am used to, and it has a 31.8mm clamping area, but maybe too short for a shifter pod. Or the NITTO B801AA might be a better choice, but it gets me into the ~700mm width again.
Is there a (really high >2-3") riser with 31.8mm clamp in the ~600mm range? Googled for some hours but without success. Maybe combined with a Thomson 40mm elite stem. Let me know if you have other ideas.

Here's a quick and dirty mockup, let me know what you think! (the motor not added yet).

Normal twin six rando:









My sketch:









I would really appreciate to get some input especially on the "risers on gravel bike" thing, apparently gravel bikes always come with drops, but I bet that rarely ever anyone rides them in the drops.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

use a swept back bar such as the jones H bar. I use a kona dew for commuting purposes and also as an optional bike when my back hurts. (i had back surgery 12 months ago) The upright seating position is a life saver. Here's an image gallery of the bike I'm talking about.


http://imgur.com/B8BY1

 I will some day fit a bafang setup onto this bike as well. It rides single track quite well and is a super comfortable setup.

regarding the rest of your plans I don't have much for comment. That bike has very road bike geometry and it's not going to be very fun at all on anything but pavement IMO. However, to each their own.

Regarding gravel bikes and riding in the drops. You are incorrect about that. I have a gravel bike and I ride in the drops about 50% of the time I ride it.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

You probably want to post this here;

E-Bikes - Mtbr.com


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

jetski said:


> Hi, I am new on here, and actually originating from the singlespeed fixed gear world, and this gravel thing is quite new to me....
> 
> ...I would really appreciate to get some input especially on the "risers on gravel bike" thing, apparently gravel bikes always come with drops, but I bet that rarely ever anyone rides them in the drops.


Gravel bikes are still in the early stages of their evolution IMO.

Despite the attempts at the pedants to stick them in a narrow niche, I think we'll eventually see a wide range of shapes and sizes.

The important thing is the tyre - you want something wide enough for riding on dirt and compliant enough to make up for the lack of suspension, then add to that the dual purpose of using the bike on the road, where you don't want big draggy lugs on the tyre.

There's no perfect tyre, but the best compromise lies in the a large volume smooth tyre that gets its grip from low pressure and the tyre conforming to the riding surfaces rather than a high pressure narrow tyre with lugs for grip. Quite a few of the latest designs are coming out with 2" tyres now. I suspect we'll see 2.35" become popular before long.

I have converted a number of bikes for gravel use and have used Schwalbe Big Apples (2.35"). They have performed well on a number of long rides both on and offroad.

As for handlebars, I think that's an irrelevance. Fit whatever curved piece of tubing that puts your hands in the best position for YOU, and don't worry about anyone else's opinion.

I usually use dropbars, but I suspect your idea of a riser bar may well be a good choice.

From what I've seen of gravel bikes, most have their drop bars set low like a road racing bike. Dropbar mtbs usually have them much higher, and the latest Canyon has a special bar for that purpose. How often do you think you're going to be riding at speeds where aerodynamics are critical? Fit a riser bar. 

BTW although I usually ride on 2.35" tyres and dropbars, last week I rode part of the HT550 route* on an On-One Pompino with a riser bar and 40mm tyres. Nice and comfortable.



(If you're in the UK, you'll know that is not a trivial track)


----------



## jetski (May 22, 2018)

The HT550 looks beautiful! Good to learn that this is doable with 40c, too.


----------

